# org.hibernate.MappingException: Unknown entity mit Annotations



## Donke5 (20. Jul 2010)

Hallo,
ich bekomme mit Hibernate und Annotations eine org.hibernate.MappingException: Unknown entity wenn ich versuche ein Objekt in der DB abzulegen.
Ich habe im Netz alle möglichen Beiträge zum Thema gelesen, aber nichts hilfreiches war dabei.
Das bekannte Problem mit der vertauschten Entity (org.hibernate.entity anstatt javax.persistence.Entity) ist es nicht.
Das komische ist, dass ich 5 Klassen habe, die in der DB abgelegt werden.
4 davon funktionieren ohne Probleme. Dann habe ich eine von den 4 kopiert, den Namen und einige Eigenschaften geändert und das Mapping in der hibernate.cfg.xml eingetragen.

Weiß jemand Rat?

hier die Hibernate.cfg.xml:


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<!DOCTYPE hibernate-configuration PUBLIC "-//Hibernate/Hibernate Configuration DTD 3.0//EN" "http://hibernate.sourceforge.net/hibernate-configuration-3.0.dtd">
<hibernate-configuration>
  <session-factory>
    <property name="connection.url">jdbc:mysql://localhost/projekt</property>
    <property name="connection.username">root</property>
    <property name="connection.password"/>
    <property name="connection.driver_class">com.mysql.jdbc.Driver
        </property>
    <property name="dialect">
            org.hibernate.dialect.MySQLDialect
        </property>
    <property name="cache.provider_class">
            org.hibernate.cache.EhCacheProvider
        </property>
    <property name="current_session_context_class">thread
        </property>
    <property name="hibernate.transaction.factory_class">
            org.hibernate.transaction.JDBCTransactionFactory
        </property>
    <property name="hibernate.hbm2ddl.auto">update</property>
    <mapping class="projekt.Kunde"/>
    <mapping class="projekt.Artikel"/>
    <mapping class="projekt.Auftrag"/>
    <mapping class="projekt.Posten"/>
    <mapping class="projekt.Rechnungen"/>
  </session-factory>
</hibernate-configuration>
```

Und hier ein Teil der nicht funktionierenden Klasse:

[Java]
import java.io.Serializable;
import java.text.MessageFormat;
import javax.persistence.Entity;
import javax.persistence.GeneratedValue;
import javax.persistence.GenerationType;
import javax.persistence.Id;
import javax.persistence.SequenceGenerator;
//import java.text.SimpleDateFormat;
//import java.util.;

@Entity
@SequenceGenerator(name = "rechnungen_seq", sequenceName = "rechnungen_id_seq")
public class Rechnungen implements Serializable {

    @Id
    @GeneratedValue(strategy = GenerationType.AUTO)
    private Integer id;    
    private String lieferDatum;
...
[/code]

Und noch die Exception:

```
Exception in thread "AWT-EventQueue-0" org.hibernate.MappingException: Unknown entity: projekt.Rechnungen
        at org.hibernate.impl.SessionFactoryImpl.getEntityPersister(SessionFactoryImpl.java:550)
        at org.hibernate.impl.SessionImpl.getEntityPersister(SessionImpl.java:1338)
        at org.hibernate.engine.ForeignKeys.isTransient(ForeignKeys.java:180)
        at org.hibernate.event.def.AbstractSaveEventListener.getEntityState(AbstractSaveEventListener.java:512)
        at org.hibernate.event.def.DefaultSaveOrUpdateEventListener.performSaveOrUpdate(DefaultSaveOrUpdateEventListener.java:80)
        at org.hibernate.event.def.DefaultSaveOrUpdateEventListener.onSaveOrUpdate(DefaultSaveOrUpdateEventListener.java:70)
        at org.hibernate.impl.SessionImpl.fireSaveOrUpdate(SessionImpl.java:507)
        at org.hibernate.impl.SessionImpl.saveOrUpdate(SessionImpl.java:499)
        at org.hibernate.impl.SessionImpl.saveOrUpdate(SessionImpl.java:495)
        at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
        at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:39)
        at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)
        at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:597)
        at org.hibernate.context.ThreadLocalSessionContext$TransactionProtectionWrapper.invoke(ThreadLocalSessionContext.java:301)
        at $Proxy7.saveOrUpdate(Unknown Source)
        at projekt.DBSchnittstelle.createRechnung(DBSchnittstelle.java:615)
        at projekt.Gui.buttonLiefernActionPerformed(Gui.java:1318)
        at projekt.Gui.access$1500(Gui.java:21)
        at projekt.Gui$16.actionPerformed(Gui.java:524)
        at javax.swing.AbstractButton.fireActionPerformed(AbstractButton.java:1995)
        at javax.swing.AbstractButton$Handler.actionPerformed(AbstractButton.java:2318)
        at javax.swing.DefaultButtonModel.fireActionPerformed(DefaultButtonModel.java:387)
        at javax.swing.DefaultButtonModel.setPressed(DefaultButtonModel.java:242)
        at javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicButtonListener.mouseReleased(BasicButtonListener.java:236)
        at java.awt.Component.processMouseEvent(Component.java:6263)
        at javax.swing.JComponent.processMouseEvent(JComponent.java:3267)
        at java.awt.Component.processEvent(Component.java:6028)
        at java.awt.Container.processEvent(Container.java:2041)
        at java.awt.Component.dispatchEventImpl(Component.java:4630)
        at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Container.java:2099)
        at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Component.java:4460)
        at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.retargetMouseEvent(Container.java:4574)
        at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.processMouseEvent(Container.java:4238)
        at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Container.java:4168)
        at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Container.java:2085)
        at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Component.java:4460)
        at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(EventQueue.java:599)
        at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForFilters(EventDispatchThread.java:269)
        at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(EventDispatchThread.java:184)
        at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(EventDispatchThread.java:174)
        at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(EventDispatchThread.java:169)
        at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(EventDispatchThread.java:161)
        at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(EventDispatchThread.java:122)
```


----------



## SlaterB (20. Jul 2010)

die package-Deklaration der Klasse hast du geschickt ausgelassen,
kann die zufällig genau NICHT project sein?

wird die Klasse von der Hibernate.cfg.xml angenommen?
was passiert wenn du 
<mapping class="projekt.sfdsf"/>
schreibst, Fehlermeldung? aber bei Rechnungen nicht?


----------



## Donke5 (20. Jul 2010)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:


> die package-Deklaration der Klasse hast du geschickt ausgelassen,
> kann die zufällig genau NICHT project sein?
> 
> wird die Klasse von der Hibernate.cfg.xml angenommen?
> ...



Das package stimmt.

```
package projekt;
```
Wenn ich irgendein Mapping reichschreibe dann passiert nichts. Keine Fehlermeldung.

Hier noch meine toString-Methode:
Aber da sieht für mich auch alles ok aus.


```
@Override
    public String toString() {
        return MessageFormat.format("Rechnungen: {0} {1} {2} {3} {4} {5}",
                new Object[]{getClass().getSimpleName(), id, lieferDatum, lieferOrt, auftragsSumme, zahlungsArt, kdNr});
    }
```


----------



## SlaterB (20. Jul 2010)

das läßt auch noch vermuten, dass Änderungen überhaupt keine Auswirkungen haben, weil die geänderte Datei gar nicht verwendet wird,
sondern eine alte Version irgendwo anders, (src/ bin-Verzeichnis, jar, ..) oder dass es eine andersnamige Datei gibt, die explizit verwendet wird,

um das zu testen:
macht es sich irgendwie bemerkbar, wenn du die anderen Klassen rausstreichst oder

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<!DOCTYPE hibernate-configuration PUBLIC "-//Hibernate/Hibernate Configuration DTD 3.0//EN" "http://hibernate.sourceforge.net/hibernate-configuration-3.0.dtd">
<hibernate-configuration>
  <session-factory>
       blackout    
  </session-factory>
</hibernate-configuration>
```
verwendest? bevor nicht irgendeine Reaktion vorhanden ist, kann man ja wenig testen

auch wenn ich sonst nicht unbedingt viele Ideen habe  , 
ich würde bei funktionierender Mapping-Datei und immer noch bestehenden Probleme als nächstes eines der anderen Mappings erneut kopieren, Klassenname umbenennen und sonst alles gleich lassen,
mehrere Mappings auf eine DB-Tabelle müssten gehen,
das dann testen und danach Schritt für Schritt hin zum neuen Mapping ändern,
erstmal alle Attribute bis auf Id raus, dann Tabelle ändern, dann nach und nach Attribute rein usw.


----------



## Chéfkóch (20. Jul 2010)

Donke5 hat gesagt.:


> Dann habe ich eine von den 4 kopiert, den Namen und einige Eigenschaften geändert und das Mapping in der hibernate.cfg.xml eingetragen.



Meines Wissens braucht man die Mapping-Einträge in der hibernate.cfg.xml nicht mehr wenn man mit Annotations arbeitet. Ich vermute ganz einfach, dass du vergessen hast Hibernate zu sagen, dass deine Klasse per Hibernate gemapped wird
AnnotationConfiguration#addAnnotatedClass


----------



## Donke5 (20. Jul 2010)

addAnnotatedClass habe ich bis jetzt noch gar nicht verwendet.
Und die anderen Klassen funktionieren ja.

Es ist aber genau wie SlaterB gesagt hat.
Wenn ich den Text in der hibernate.cfg.xml ändere werden die Tabellen (habe sie vorher gelöscht) trotzdem neu erstellt!
Nur halt die Rechnungstabelle nicht.

Hier mal noch der Output wenn ich die Methode ausführe:


```
15:18:10,686  INFO Version:15 - Hibernate Annotations 3.3.1.GA
15:18:10,709  INFO Environment:514 - Hibernate 3.2.5
15:18:10,715  INFO Environment:547 - hibernate.properties not found
15:18:10,717  INFO Environment:681 - Bytecode provider name : cglib
15:18:10,726  INFO Environment:598 - using JDK 1.4 java.sql.Timestamp handling
15:18:10,817  INFO Configuration:1426 - configuring from resource: /hibernate.cfg.xml
15:18:10,817  INFO Configuration:1403 - Configuration resource: /hibernate.cfg.xml
15:18:10,979  INFO Configuration:1541 - Configured SessionFactory: null
15:18:11,068  INFO AnnotationBinder:418 - Binding entity from annotated class: projekt.Kunde
15:18:11,139  INFO EntityBinder:424 - Bind entity projekt.Kunde on table Kunde
15:18:11,229  INFO AnnotationBinder:418 - Binding entity from annotated class: projekt.Artikel
15:18:11,231  INFO EntityBinder:424 - Bind entity projekt.Artikel on table Artikel
15:18:11,235  INFO AnnotationBinder:418 - Binding entity from annotated class: projekt.Auftrag
15:18:11,237  INFO EntityBinder:424 - Bind entity projekt.Auftrag on table Auftrag
15:18:11,243  INFO AnnotationBinder:418 - Binding entity from annotated class: projekt.Posten
15:18:11,244  INFO EntityBinder:424 - Bind entity projekt.Posten on table Posten
15:18:11,258  INFO AnnotationConfiguration:365 - Hibernate Validator not found: ignoring
15:18:11,375  INFO DriverManagerConnectionProvider:41 - Using Hibernate built-in connection pool (not for production use!)
15:18:11,376  INFO DriverManagerConnectionProvider:42 - Hibernate connection pool size: 20
15:18:11,377  INFO DriverManagerConnectionProvider:45 - autocommit mode: false
15:18:11,393  INFO DriverManagerConnectionProvider:80 - using driver: com.mysql.jdbc.Driver at URL: jdbc:mysql://localhost/projekt
15:18:11,395  INFO DriverManagerConnectionProvider:86 - connection properties: {user=root, password=****}
15:18:11,761  INFO SettingsFactory:89 - RDBMS: MySQL, version: 5.1.41
15:18:11,762  INFO SettingsFactory:90 - JDBC driver: MySQL-AB JDBC Driver, version: mysql-connector-java-5.1.6 ( Revision: ${svn.Revision} )
15:18:11,783  INFO Dialect:152 - Using dialect: org.hibernate.dialect.MySQLDialect
15:18:11,790  INFO TransactionFactoryFactory:34 - Transaction strategy: org.hibernate.transaction.JDBCTransactionFactory
15:18:11,793  INFO TransactionManagerLookupFactory:33 - No TransactionManagerLookup configured (in JTA environment, use of read-write or transactional second-level cache is not recommended)
15:18:11,794  INFO SettingsFactory:143 - Automatic flush during beforeCompletion(): disabled
15:18:11,794  INFO SettingsFactory:147 - Automatic session close at end of transaction: disabled
15:18:11,794  INFO SettingsFactory:154 - JDBC batch size: 15
15:18:11,794  INFO SettingsFactory:157 - JDBC batch updates for versioned data: disabled
15:18:11,796  INFO SettingsFactory:162 - Scrollable result sets: enabled
15:18:11,797  INFO SettingsFactory:170 - JDBC3 getGeneratedKeys(): enabled
15:18:11,797  INFO SettingsFactory:178 - Connection release mode: auto
15:18:11,799  INFO SettingsFactory:202 - Maximum outer join fetch depth: 2
15:18:11,799  INFO SettingsFactory:205 - Default batch fetch size: 1
15:18:11,799  INFO SettingsFactory:209 - Generate SQL with comments: disabled
15:18:11,800  INFO SettingsFactory:213 - Order SQL updates by primary key: disabled
15:18:11,800  INFO SettingsFactory:217 - Order SQL inserts for batching: disabled
15:18:11,800  INFO SettingsFactory:386 - Query translator: org.hibernate.hql.ast.ASTQueryTranslatorFactory
15:18:11,804  INFO ASTQueryTranslatorFactory:24 - Using ASTQueryTranslatorFactory
15:18:11,804  INFO SettingsFactory:225 - Query language substitutions: {}
15:18:11,805  INFO SettingsFactory:230 - JPA-QL strict compliance: disabled
15:18:11,806  INFO SettingsFactory:235 - Second-level cache: enabled
15:18:11,806  INFO SettingsFactory:239 - Query cache: disabled
15:18:11,807  INFO SettingsFactory:373 - Cache provider: org.hibernate.cache.EhCacheProvider
15:18:11,812  INFO SettingsFactory:254 - Optimize cache for minimal puts: disabled
15:18:11,812  INFO SettingsFactory:263 - Structured second-level cache entries: disabled
15:18:11,821  INFO SettingsFactory:290 - Statistics: disabled
15:18:11,821  INFO SettingsFactory:294 - Deleted entity synthetic identifier rollback: disabled
15:18:11,822  INFO SettingsFactory:309 - Default entity-mode: pojo
15:18:11,823  INFO SettingsFactory:313 - Named query checking : enabled
15:18:11,868  INFO SessionFactoryImpl:161 - building session factory
15:18:11,875 DEBUG CacheManager:239 - Configuring ehcache from classpath.
15:18:11,880  WARN ConfigurationFactory:127 - No configuration found. Configuring ehcache from ehcache-failsafe.xml  found in the classpath: jar:file:/C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/NetBeans%206.8/java3/modules/ext/hibernate/ehcache-1.2.3.jar!/ehcache-failsafe.xml
15:18:11,880 DEBUG ConfigurationFactory:87 - Configuring ehcache from URL: jar:file:/C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/NetBeans%206.8/java3/modules/ext/hibernate/ehcache-1.2.3.jar!/ehcache-failsafe.xml
15:18:11,881 DEBUG ConfigurationFactory:139 - Configuring ehcache from InputStream
15:18:11,891 DEBUG DiskStoreConfiguration:65 - Disk Store Path: C:\Users\Dominik\AppData\Local\Temp\
15:18:11,902 DEBUG ConfigurationHelper:208 - No CacheManagerEventListenerFactory class specified. Skipping...
15:18:11,903 DEBUG ConfigurationHelper:183 - No CachePeerListenerFactoryConfiguration specified. Not configuring a CacheManagerPeerListener.
15:18:11,903 DEBUG ConfigurationHelper:159 - No CachePeerProviderFactoryConfiguration specified. Not configuring a CacheManagerPeerProvider.
15:18:11,955 DEBUG ConfigurationHelper:135 - No BootstrapCacheLoaderFactory class specified. Skipping...
15:18:12,439  INFO SessionFactoryObjectFactory:82 - Not binding factory to JNDI, no JNDI name configured
15:18:12,444  INFO SchemaUpdate:115 - Running hbm2ddl schema update
15:18:12,444  INFO SchemaUpdate:126 - fetching database metadata
15:18:12,446  INFO SchemaUpdate:138 - updating schema
15:18:12,477  INFO TableMetadata:39 - table found: projekt.artikel
15:18:12,477  INFO TableMetadata:40 - columns: [groesse, farbe, artikelnummer, artikelbezeichnung, lagermenge, einzelpreis]
15:18:12,478  INFO TableMetadata:42 - foreign keys: []
15:18:12,478  INFO TableMetadata:43 - indexes: [primary]
15:18:12,495  INFO TableMetadata:39 - table found: projekt.auftrag
15:18:12,495  INFO TableMetadata:40 - columns: [id, kdnr, zahlungsart, lieferort, bestelldatum, lieferstatus, zahlungsstatus, lieferdatum, auftragssumme]
15:18:12,495  INFO TableMetadata:42 - foreign keys: []
15:18:12,495  INFO TableMetadata:43 - indexes: [primary]
15:18:12,512  INFO TableMetadata:39 - table found: projekt.kunde
15:18:12,512  INFO TableMetadata:40 - columns: [firmenname, kundennr, kontaktperson, strasse, telefax, email, plz, ort, telefon]
15:18:12,512  INFO TableMetadata:42 - foreign keys: []
15:18:12,513  INFO TableMetadata:43 - indexes: [primary]
15:18:12,526  INFO TableMetadata:39 - table found: projekt.posten
15:18:12,526  INFO TableMetadata:40 - columns: [groesse, farbe, auftragsnummer, artikelnummer, gesamtpreis, artikelbezeichnung, menge, postenid, lieferstatus]
15:18:12,527  INFO TableMetadata:42 - foreign keys: []
15:18:12,527  INFO TableMetadata:43 - indexes: [primary]
15:18:12,528  INFO SchemaUpdate:160 - schema update complete
15:18:12,865 DEBUG SQL:401 - select auftrag0_.id as id2_, auftrag0_.auftragsSumme as auftrags2_2_, auftrag0_.bestellDatum as bestellD3_2_, auftrag0_.kdNr as kdNr2_, auftrag0_.lieferDatum as lieferDa5_2_, auftrag0_.lieferOrt as lieferOrt2_, auftrag0_.lieferStatus as lieferSt7_2_, auftrag0_.zahlungsArt as zahlungs8_2_, auftrag0_.zahlungsStatus as zahlungs9_2_ from Auftrag auftrag0_
15:18:12,921 DEBUG SQL:401 - select posten0_.postenId as postenId3_, posten0_.artikelBezeichnung as artikelB2_3_, posten0_.artikelNummer as artikelN3_3_, posten0_.auftragsNummer as auftrags4_3_, posten0_.farbe as farbe3_, posten0_.gesamtPreis as gesamtPr6_3_, posten0_.groesse as groesse3_, posten0_.lieferStatus as lieferSt8_3_, posten0_.menge as menge3_ from Posten posten0_ where (posten0_.lieferStatus like 'nicht lieferbar') and posten0_.auftragsNummer=1
15:18:12,940 DEBUG SQL:401 - update Auftrag set auftragsSumme=?, bestellDatum=?, kdNr=?, lieferDatum=?, lieferOrt=?, lieferStatus=?, zahlungsArt=?, zahlungsStatus=? where id=?
15:18:12,944 DEBUG SQL:401 - select auftrag0_.id as id2_, auftrag0_.auftragsSumme as auftrags2_2_, auftrag0_.bestellDatum as bestellD3_2_, auftrag0_.kdNr as kdNr2_, auftrag0_.lieferDatum as lieferDa5_2_, auftrag0_.lieferOrt as lieferOrt2_, auftrag0_.lieferStatus as lieferSt7_2_, auftrag0_.zahlungsArt as zahlungs8_2_, auftrag0_.zahlungsStatus as zahlungs9_2_ from Auftrag auftrag0_
15:18:12,950 DEBUG SQL:401 - select posten0_.postenId as postenId3_, posten0_.artikelBezeichnung as artikelB2_3_, posten0_.artikelNummer as artikelN3_3_, posten0_.auftragsNummer as auftrags4_3_, posten0_.farbe as farbe3_, posten0_.gesamtPreis as gesamtPr6_3_, posten0_.groesse as groesse3_, posten0_.lieferStatus as lieferSt8_3_, posten0_.menge as menge3_ from Posten posten0_
15:18:12,972 DEBUG SQL:401 - update Auftrag set auftragsSumme=? where id=?
15:18:12,978 DEBUG SQL:401 - select auftrag0_.id as id2_, auftrag0_.auftragsSumme as auftrags2_2_, auftrag0_.bestellDatum as bestellD3_2_, auftrag0_.kdNr as kdNr2_, auftrag0_.lieferDatum as lieferDa5_2_, auftrag0_.lieferOrt as lieferOrt2_, auftrag0_.lieferStatus as lieferSt7_2_, auftrag0_.zahlungsArt as zahlungs8_2_, auftrag0_.zahlungsStatus as zahlungs9_2_ from Auftrag auftrag0_
15:18:15,307 DEBUG SQL:401 - select auftrag0_.id as id2_, auftrag0_.auftragsSumme as auftrags2_2_, auftrag0_.bestellDatum as bestellD3_2_, auftrag0_.kdNr as kdNr2_, auftrag0_.lieferDatum as lieferDa5_2_, auftrag0_.lieferOrt as lieferOrt2_, auftrag0_.lieferStatus as lieferSt7_2_, auftrag0_.zahlungsArt as zahlungs8_2_, auftrag0_.zahlungsStatus as zahlungs9_2_ from Auftrag auftrag0_ where auftrag0_.kdNr=1
```


----------



## SlaterB (20. Jul 2010)

duchsuche deine Festplatte(n) nach allen hibernate.cfg.xml 

neues Projekt anlegen und ähnlich drastisches kann auch helfen


----------



## Donke5 (20. Jul 2010)

Da ich vorher schon mehrere Programme mit Hibernate geschrieben habe liegen auf meinem PC noch mehrere hibernate.cfg.xml.
Neues Projekt hat nichts genützt.

Hier noch der Output von einer erfolgreichen Query:
Vielleicht seht ihr ja da etwas was nicht so sein sollte.

[Java]
15:37:23,389  INFO Version:15 - Hibernate Annotations 3.3.1.GA
15:37:23,409  INFO Environment:514 - Hibernate 3.2.5
15:37:23,414  INFO Environment:547 - hibernate.properties not found
15:37:23,416  INFO Environment:681 - Bytecode provider name : cglib
15:37:23,421  INFO Environment:598 - using JDK 1.4 java.sql.Timestamp handling
15:37:23,497  INFO Configuration:1426 - configuring from resource: hibernate.cfg.xml
15:37:23,498  INFO Configuration:1403 - Configuration resource: hibernate.cfg.xml
15:37:23,637  INFO Configuration:1541 - Configured SessionFactory: null
15:37:23,717  INFO AnnotationBinder:418 - Binding entity from annotated class: projekt.Kunde
15:37:23,771  INFO EntityBinder:424 - Bind entity projekt.Kunde on table Kunde
15:37:23,827  INFO AnnotationBinder:418 - Binding entity from annotated class: projekt.Artikel
15:37:23,828  INFO EntityBinder:424 - Bind entity projekt.Artikel on table Artikel
15:37:23,830  INFO AnnotationBinder:418 - Binding entity from annotated class: projekt.Auftrag
15:37:23,830  INFO EntityBinder:424 - Bind entity projekt.Auftrag on table Auftrag
15:37:23,833  INFO AnnotationBinder:418 - Binding entity from annotated class: projekt.Posten
15:37:23,833  INFO EntityBinder:424 - Bind entity projekt.Posten on table Posten
15:37:23,844  INFO AnnotationConfiguration:365 - Hibernate Validator not found: ignoring
15:37:23,931  INFO DriverManagerConnectionProvider:41 - Using Hibernate built-in connection pool (not for production use!)
15:37:23,932  INFO DriverManagerConnectionProvider:42 - Hibernate connection pool size: 20
15:37:23,932  INFO DriverManagerConnectionProvider:45 - autocommit mode: false
15:37:23,944  INFO DriverManagerConnectionProvider:80 - using driver: com.mysql.jdbc.Driver at URL: jdbc:mysql://localhost/projekt
15:37:23,944  INFO DriverManagerConnectionProvider:86 - connection properties: {user=root, password=****}
15:37:24,259  INFO SettingsFactory:89 - RDBMS: MySQL, version: 5.1.41
15:37:24,259  INFO SettingsFactory:90 - JDBC driver: MySQL-AB JDBC Driver, version: mysql-connector-java-5.1.6 ( Revision: ${svn.Revision} )
15:37:24,279  INFO Dialect:152 - Using dialect: org.hibernate.dialect.MySQLDialect
15:37:24,284  INFO TransactionFactoryFactory:34 - Transaction strategy: org.hibernate.transaction.JDBCTransactionFactory
15:37:24,287  INFO TransactionManagerLookupFactory:33 - No TransactionManagerLookup configured (in JTA environment, use of read-write or transactional second-level cache is not recommended)
15:37:24,287  INFO SettingsFactory:143 - Automatic flush during beforeCompletion(): disabled
15:37:24,288  INFO SettingsFactory:147 - Automatic session close at end of transaction: disabled
15:37:24,288  INFO SettingsFactory:154 - JDBC batch size: 15
15:37:24,288  INFO SettingsFactory:157 - JDBC batch updates for versioned data: disabled
15:37:24,289  INFO SettingsFactory:162 - Scrollable result sets: enabled
15:37:24,290  INFO SettingsFactory:170 - JDBC3 getGeneratedKeys(): enabled
15:37:24,290  INFO SettingsFactory:178 - Connection release mode: auto
15:37:24,292  INFO SettingsFactory:202 - Maximum outer join fetch depth: 2
15:37:24,292  INFO SettingsFactory:205 - Default batch fetch size: 1
15:37:24,292  INFO SettingsFactory:209 - Generate SQL with comments: disabled
15:37:24,292  INFO SettingsFactory:213 - Order SQL updates by primary key: disabled
15:37:24,293  INFO SettingsFactory:217 - Order SQL inserts for batching: disabled
15:37:24,293  INFO SettingsFactory:386 - Query translator: org.hibernate.hql.ast.ASTQueryTranslatorFactory
15:37:24,296  INFO ASTQueryTranslatorFactory:24 - Using ASTQueryTranslatorFactory
15:37:24,297  INFO SettingsFactory:225 - Query language substitutions: {}
15:37:24,297  INFO SettingsFactory:230 - JPA-QL strict compliance: disabled
15:37:24,298  INFO SettingsFactory:235 - Second-level cache: enabled
15:37:24,299  INFO SettingsFactory:239 - Query cache: disabled
15:37:24,299  INFO SettingsFactory:373 - Cache provider: org.hibernate.cache.EhCacheProvider
15:37:24,303  INFO SettingsFactory:254 - Optimize cache for minimal puts: disabled
15:37:24,304  INFO SettingsFactory:263 - Structured second-level cache entries: disabled
15:37:24,310  INFO SettingsFactory:290 - Statistics: disabled
15:37:24,310  INFO SettingsFactory:294 - Deleted entity synthetic identifier rollback: disabled
15:37:24,312  INFO SettingsFactory:309 - Default entity-mode: pojo
15:37:24,312  INFO SettingsFactory:313 - Named query checking : enabled
15:37:24,348  INFO SessionFactoryImpl:161 - building session factory
15:37:24,354 DEBUG CacheManager:239 - Configuring ehcache from classpath.
15:37:24,358  WARN ConfigurationFactory:127 - No configuration found. Configuring ehcache from ehcache-failsafe.xml  found in the classpath: jar:file:/C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/NetBeans%206.8/java3/modules/ext/hibernate/ehcache-1.2.3.jar!/ehcache-failsafe.xml
15:37:24,358 DEBUG ConfigurationFactory:87 - Configuring ehcache from URL: jar:file:/C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/NetBeans%206.8/java3/modules/ext/hibernate/ehcache-1.2.3.jar!/ehcache-failsafe.xml
15:37:24,359 DEBUG ConfigurationFactory:139 - Configuring ehcache from InputStream
15:37:24,367 DEBUG DiskStoreConfiguration:65 - Disk Store Path: C:\Users\Dominik\AppData\Local\Temp\
15:37:24,377 DEBUG ConfigurationHelper:208 - No CacheManagerEventListenerFactory class specified. Skipping...
15:37:24,378 DEBUG ConfigurationHelper:183 - No CachePeerListenerFactoryConfiguration specified. Not configuring a CacheManagerPeerListener.
15:37:24,378 DEBUG ConfigurationHelper:159 - No CachePeerProviderFactoryConfiguration specified. Not configuring a CacheManagerPeerProvider.
15:37:24,425 DEBUG ConfigurationHelper:135 - No BootstrapCacheLoaderFactory class specified. Skipping...
15:37:24,775  INFO SessionFactoryObjectFactory:82 - Not binding factory to JNDI, no JNDI name configured
15:37:24,779  INFO SchemaUpdate:115 - Running hbm2ddl schema update
15:37:24,779  INFO SchemaUpdate:126 - fetching database metadata
15:37:24,781  INFO SchemaUpdate:138 - updating schema
15:37:24,820  INFO TableMetadata:39 - table found: projekt.artikel
15:37:24,820  INFO TableMetadata:40 - columns: [groesse, farbe, artikelnummer, artikelbezeichnung, lagermenge, einzelpreis]
15:37:24,820  INFO TableMetadata:42 - foreign keys: []
15:37:24,820  INFO TableMetadata:43 - indexes: [primary]
15:37:24,835  INFO TableMetadata:39 - table found: projekt.auftrag
15:37:24,835  INFO TableMetadata:40 - columns: [id, kdnr, zahlungsart, lieferort, bestelldatum, lieferstatus, zahlungsstatus, lieferdatum, auftragssumme]
15:37:24,835  INFO TableMetadata:42 - foreign keys: []
15:37:24,835  INFO TableMetadata:43 - indexes: [primary]
15:37:24,849  INFO TableMetadata:39 - table found: projekt.kunde
15:37:24,850  INFO TableMetadata:40 - columns: [firmenname, kundennr, kontaktperson, strasse, telefax, email, plz, ort, telefon]
15:37:24,850  INFO TableMetadata:42 - foreign keys: []
15:37:24,850  INFO TableMetadata:43 - indexes: [primary]
15:37:24,863  INFO TableMetadata:39 - table found: projekt.posten
15:37:24,864  INFO TableMetadata:40 - columns: [groesse, farbe, auftragsnummer, artikelnummer, gesamtpreis, artikelbezeichnung, menge, postenid, lieferstatus]
15:37:24,864  INFO TableMetadata:42 - foreign keys: []
15:37:24,864  INFO TableMetadata:43 - indexes: [primary]
15:37:24,865  INFO SchemaUpdate:160 - schema update complete
15:37:25,149 DEBUG SQL:401 - select auftrag0_.id as id2_, auftrag0_.auftragsSumme as auftrags2_2_, auftrag0_.bestellDatum as bestellD3_2_, auftrag0_.kdNr as kdNr2_, auftrag0_.lieferDatum as lieferDa5_2_, auftrag0_.lieferOrt as lieferOrt2_, auftrag0_.lieferStatus as lieferSt7_2_, auftrag0_.zahlungsArt as zahlungs8_2_, auftrag0_.zahlungsStatus as zahlungs9_2_ from Auftrag auftrag0_
15:37:25,200 DEBUG SQL:401 - select posten0_.postenId as postenId3_, posten0_.artikelBezeichnung as artikelB2_3_, posten0_.artikelNummer as artikelN3_3_, posten0_.auftragsNummer as auftrags4_3_, posten0_.farbe as farbe3_, posten0_.gesamtPreis as gesamtPr6_3_, posten0_.groesse as groesse3_, posten0_.lieferStatus as lieferSt8_3_, posten0_.menge as menge3_ from Posten posten0_ where (posten0_.lieferStatus like 'nicht lieferbar') and posten0_.auftragsNummer=1
15:37:25,218 DEBUG SQL:401 - update Auftrag set auftragsSumme=?, bestellDatum=?, kdNr=?, lieferDatum=?, lieferOrt=?, lieferStatus=?, zahlungsArt=?, zahlungsStatus=? where id=?
15:37:25,221 DEBUG SQL:401 - select auftrag0_.id as id2_, auftrag0_.auftragsSumme as auftrags2_2_, auftrag0_.bestellDatum as bestellD3_2_, auftrag0_.kdNr as kdNr2_, auftrag0_.lieferDatum as lieferDa5_2_, auftrag0_.lieferOrt as lieferOrt2_, auftrag0_.lieferStatus as lieferSt7_2_, auftrag0_.zahlungsArt as zahlungs8_2_, auftrag0_.zahlungsStatus as zahlungs9_2_ from Auftrag auftrag0_
15:37:25,227 DEBUG SQL:401 - select posten0_.postenId as postenId3_, posten0_.artikelBezeichnung as artikelB2_3_, posten0_.artikelNummer as artikelN3_3_, posten0_.auftragsNummer as auftrags4_3_, posten0_.farbe as farbe3_, posten0_.gesamtPreis as gesamtPr6_3_, posten0_.groesse as groesse3_, posten0_.lieferStatus as lieferSt8_3_, posten0_.menge as menge3_ from Posten posten0_
15:37:25,248 DEBUG SQL:401 - update Auftrag set auftragsSumme=? where id=?
15:37:25,252 DEBUG SQL:401 - select auftrag0_.id as id2_, auftrag0_.auftragsSumme as auftrags2_2_, auftrag0_.bestellDatum as bestellD3_2_, auftrag0_.kdNr as kdNr2_, auftrag0_.lieferDatum as lieferDa5_2_, auftrag0_.lieferOrt as lieferOrt2_, auftrag0_.lieferStatus as lieferSt7_2_, auftrag0_.zahlungsArt as zahlungs8_2_, auftrag0_.zahlungsStatus as zahlungs9_2_ from Auftrag auftrag0_
BUILD SUCCESSFUL (total time: 8 seconds)
[/code]


----------



## Donke5 (20. Jul 2010)

Das Problem ist erledigt.
Ich bin in Netbeans auf Clean und Build gegangen um eine .jar zu erzeugen.
Danach funktionierte das Mapping einwandfrei.
Ich lasse den Thread aber mal auf nicht gelöst.


----------



## Chéfkóch (20. Jul 2010)

Vllt war ja einfach nur die hibernate.cfg.xml im build/ (oder wars bin/ ^^ ) Verzeichnis veraltet.
Erstell doch nochmal eine neue Domainklasse und füg die entsprechende Zeile in die hibernate.cfg.xml ein.
Dann starte dein Programm mal (ohne vorherigen Clean)


----------

